# Berretta A400



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone have some input on this gun? Have a good friend who is looking into this auto loader and was wondering how it will hold up in the coldest conditions you can think of. He does a lot of late season honker hunting and was wondering how the gas operated gun will hold up to it.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

A friend used one late last year without issues.I had one briefly but sold it cause of 'fit' and got another Extrema 2.I doubt there would be issues due to 'cold'-especially with heavy loads.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

That's the best waterfowl gun you can get. I have shot it in blizerds, raining, I've droped it in the water and it still never has any problems or rust. 8)


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

I was really amazed how much I like this gun over my Extrema and Extrema 2. I thought they were great guns, but the a400 is lightweight and has half the recoil of my extremas. Put it through 2 falls and 1 spring so far. Snow, sleet, freezing rain, mud and zero issues with 3" shells. Does not eject 3-1/2" shells consistently though. Seems like there is not enough room to fit through the hole in the side of the action.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Well shot my Beretta A400 through this hunting season, shot many cases, no failiers.    :thumb: Love it.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

bwfsh I have heard the same thing about not ejecting 3.5" shells. If you research I believe beretta changed out the shell carrier or lifter and fixed that. I want the A400 extreme even though I don't shoot 3.5" shells, but having trouble spending the dough due to cycling issues with 3.5". Looking for a used one as 1600 is too high for me, but used are still 1200 and up.


----------

